# Garmin Edge 305: Unable to add this device to my new computer. HELP!



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have an old Garmin Edge 305 that is working perfectly for what I use it for. I recently set up a new Dell computer that uses Windows 8.1. My computer has detected the device but the drivers are missing or undetectable. I downloaded the driver(s) from Garmin but but Garmin Connect still cannot detect my device and my computer still says that the driver(s) are missing. My system was unable to correct the issue on it's own.

What am I missing?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

garmin is in the process of changing some of its software over. Garmin Express is the new version of "Garmin Communicator" or more accurately, it replaces it. It's not working totally right for everyone, but it may be working better for those on Win 8.1.

I bet someone in Garmin's forums has covered the topic, too.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Thanks Nate. I'll venture over there to get the skinny. I've been too busy to think of that myself...


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

I could not get my 305 to work on my computer either but then tried to upload through chrome after installing the drives again and it works fine. Could not get the 305 to work with Firefox or explorer


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

UPDATE: After much fiddling around, I was able to get everything working. What a PITA that was!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

NEW UPDATE: It has stopped working again!!! I have not been able to upload in several rides now. :madman:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Garmin Connect has been flaky for me throughout the updates. Some days it works others it doesn't. Anyone remember Motionbased when you couldn't upload on Sundays or Mondays because of all the traffic?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

NateHawk said:


> Garmin Connect has been flaky for me throughout the updates. Some days it works others it doesn't. Anyone remember Motionbased when you couldn't upload on Sundays or Mondays because of all the traffic?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I downloaded the driver AGAIN... and it seems to work again (for now).


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Similar? https://nuxx.net/blog/2013/12/11/mounting-problems-garmin-edge-510-os-x-and-vmware-fusion/


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Hawg said:


> I have an old Garmin Edge 305 that is working perfectly for what I use it for. I recently set up a new Dell computer that uses Windows 8.1. My computer has detected the device but the drivers are missing or undetectable. I downloaded the driver(s) from Garmin but but Garmin Connect still cannot detect my device and my computer still says that the driver(s) are missing. My system was unable to correct the issue on it's own.
> 
> What am I missing?


A Mac


----------

